# avvisare che



## VincenzoYang

Buongiorno, vorrei chiedervi che tipo di proposizione contiene la frase “ Li ho avvisati che sarei arrivato alle 8”. Non mi sembra oggettiva "avvisare che" visto che “li” sarà l’oggetto. Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

Salve, Vincenzo, e benvenuto nel forum italiano



VincenzoYang said:


> Non mi sembra oggettiva "avvisare che" visto che “li” sarà l’oggetto.


Invece a quanto pare è oggettiva (''completiva'').  Verbi come questo possono reggere un doppio oggetto (della persona che viene avvisata e del contenuto dell'avviso). La frase oggettiva è naturalmente ''che sarei arrivato alle 8''.
Ecco und definizione del Treccani:



> *avvisare* /av:i'zare/ v. tr. [der. di _avviso_]. - *1.* [richiamare l'attenzione altrui su qualcosa, rendere consapevole, mettere in guardia e sim., anche assol. *o seguito da prop. oggettiva* implicita o esplicita.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Io avrei piuttosto pensato a una dichiarativa  con l'antecedente implicito "Li ho avvisati (del fatto) che...". Ma ho paura che darete più retta a Treccani che a me.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Io avrei piuttosto pensato a una dichiarativa  con l'antecedente implicito "Li ho avvisati (del fatto) che...". Ma ho paura che darete più retta a Treccani che a me.


La tua analisi non è da buttar via. Attendiamo altri pareri.


----------



## Armodio

Completiva oggettiva.
Ricordiamo sempre il diverso profilo sia semantico che intonativo di una dichiarativa/esplicativa rispetto a un'oggettiva.
Se n'era parlato altrove.

A rigore e con estremo puntiglio, non sarebbe una dichiarativa canonica nemmeno _li ho avvisati del fatto che..._


----------



## VincenzoYang

bearded said:


> Salve, Vincenzo, e benvenuto nel forum italiano
> 
> 
> Invece a quanto pare è oggettiva (''completiva'').  Verbi come questo possono reggere un doppio oggetto (della persona che viene avvisata e del contenuto dell'avviso). La frase oggettiva è naturalmente ''che sarei arrivato alle 8''.
> Ecco und definizione del Treccani:


Grazie mille!



Pietruzzo said:


> Io avrei piuttosto pensato a una dichiarativa  con l'antecedente implicito "Li ho avvisati (del fatto) che...". Ma ho paura che darete più retta a Treccani che a me.


☺️ Grazie mille!



Armodio said:


> Completiva oggettiva.
> Ricordiamo sempre il diverso profilo sia semantico che intonativo di una dichiarativa/esplicativa rispetto a un'oggettiva.
> Se n'era parlato altrove.
> 
> A rigore e con estremo puntiglio, non sarebbe una dichiarativa canonica nemmeno _li ho avvisati del fatto che..._


Grazie mille! <3


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> A rigore e con estremo puntiglio, non sarebbe una dichiarativa canonica nemmeno _li ho avvisati del fatto che..._



E cosa sarebbe quindi, a rigore?


----------



## Mary49

Magari sbaglio, ma secondo me in "avvisare di qualcosa" il verbo "avvisare", così come "avvertire" o "informare", regge un complemento di argomento.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Magari sbaglio, ma secondo me in "avvisare di qualcosa" il verbo "avvisare", così come "avvertire" o "informare", regge un complemento di argomento.


Qui però si tratta di stabilire _la natura della subordinata_ introdotta da 'che' in ''avvisare che..''. Tu come la definiresti?


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Qui però si tratta di stabilire _la natura della subordinata_ introdotta da 'che' in ''avvisare che..''. Tu come la definiresti?


Oggettiva. Ma mi riferivo ai post #5 e #7, cioè "avvisare del fatto che...".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Magari sbaglio, ma secondo me in "avvisare di qualcosa" il verbo "avvisare", così come "avvertire" o "informare", regge un complemento di argomento.


Appunto per questo mi risulta difficile pensare alla frase "che..." come a un'oggettiva. Semmai una completiva indiretta. Rigiardo alla mia teoria di una costruzione dichiarativa implicita bosognerebbe pensare a una frase come "Li ho avvisati di questo: che sarei tornato alle otto".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Semmai una completiva indiretta. Rigiardo alla mia teoria di una costruzione dichiarativa implicita bosognerebbe pensare a una frase come "Li ho avvisati di questo: che sarei tornato alle otto".


Mi stai convincendo un po' alla volta.   Se la tua teoria è giusta, anche l'osservazione di V.Yang (c'è già un oggetto: li) diventa fondata... Però non saprei come metterla con Treccani (e mi piacerebbe leggere ancora Armodio in proposito).


----------



## Mary49

Ops, cancello...


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, a questo punto bisognerebbe rispondere  a un quesito di carattere più generale: a) possono reggere una subordinata oggettiva solo i  verbi transitivi che (come sostantivo) ammettono un oggetto diretto, oppure b) anche altri verbi (ma non me ne viene in mente nessuno)?  Se la risposta fosse a), potrebbe avere pienamente ragione Pietruzzo e l'indicazione del Treccani potrebbe essere inesatta, così come il mio #2 (inoltre la nostra Mary sarebbe in contraddizione: complemento di argomento, ma poi oggettiva); se la risposta fosse b) sarebbe l'opposto (ok oggettiva).
Lascio la risposta a grammatici più bravi di me.


----------



## Armodio

Pietruzzo said:


> E cosa sarebbe quindi, a rigore?



In breve (ora il lavoro chiama).
Completiva oggettiva retta da un introduttore nominale (_il fatto che, il pensiero che, l'idea che..._).

Una dichiarativa (sarebbe meglio definirle epesegetiche o esplicative) si fonda su un rimando cataforico (o anaforico nel caso in cui l'epesegetica sia anticipata) e lascia una certa autonomia alla sovrordinata (sopprimibile pure il _che _o il _ di) _e il profilo intonativo è "spezzato", c'è una pausa.
Per "rilievo presentativo" si attua una prolessi (_questo, di questo, questo fatto, così _e tanti altri nessi prolettici, nominali, pronominali, avverbiali) che anticipa il vero oggetto, contenuto nella completiva; ed è la peculiarità dell'epesegetica:

_Di questo (fatto) ti informo: (che) ho perso tutti i miei averi.
Che ho perso tutti i miei averi; di questo (fatto) ti informo._

Per Bearded: le oggettive possono essere introdotte anche da verbi intransitivi.
Le chiamiamo indirette.
A un oggetto primo segue un oggetto secondo, ossia la completiva oggettiva. Sempre bene procedere con la logica degli argomenti e delle valenze del verbo.

_Li ho avvisati dell'* arrivo* del pacco=che il pacco...
Li ho avvertiti del *rischio *di rimanere a piedi=che avrebbero rischiato di...
Li ho informati della *vittoria *di Andrea=(del fatto*) che Andrea ha vinto.

*Fatto:_ introduttore nominale di oggettiva, cui essa è integrata e sotto uno stesso profilo intonativo.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> Per Bearded: le oggettive possono essere introdotte anche da verbi intransitivi.
> Le chiamiamo indirette.


Grazie. Dunque ovviamente quanto scritto nel Treccani è giusto - e anche il mio #2 grosso modo è corretto.


----------



## Armodio

Direi di sì. Sulla frase originaria nutro pochi dubbi.
Poi ogni solida e comprovata argomentazione ben venga. Tanto più che lo statuto di un'epesegetica, pur rientrando nella famiglia delle completive, è terreno dibattuto.
E anche la classificazione delle cosiddette oggettive non è esente da difficoltà di metodo.

Ad esempio Serianni ("Italiano, Grammatica Sintassi Dubbi" XIV-37) in breve, dopo aver suddiviso le oggettive in "rette da un verbo, da un nome e da un aggettivo", sottolinea che "questa tripartizione rivela l'insufficienza della nozione di proposizione oggettiva come omologa all'oggetto della frase semplice, dal momento che a una reggenza nominale o aggettivale sarebbe arduo applicare un complemento oggetto.
D'altra parte la stessa difficoltà si ritrova anche in molte reggenze verbali con verbi intransitivi (_mi accorgo che spendiamo troppo _) o transitivi con oggetto espresso (_ti avverto che i soldi sono finiti_)."


----------

